# Echinodorus (Amazon Sword sprouting)



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Since many members have asked how to remove the sprouts from an Echinodorus plant here is a short 'guide' of how-to.

Echinodorus are multiplied by runners that are developed in the middle stock (which is the sporangiophore one).The only thing that you have to do is to cut with a scissor the newly developed plants,separate and plant them in a tank.
It is better to leave the newly plants on the 'mother' plant until they develop strong roots and be able to live by themselves.
I suggest you to add a root tab furtilizer in order to help the new plants for their first days in the tank.

First pic:
A sprouted Echinodorus with 4 runners (3 of them with well developed roots):










Second pic:
Again the same plant.










Third Pic:
After carefully cutting of the new plants you have to separate them without damaging the roots:










Fourth Pic:
Two of the new plants after planted in another tank:










Feel free to ask any questions about it!

Enjoy your plants!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

GREAT POST!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Nice one, Jim









Check this out!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I just wanted to add this link to my amazon sword plant profile here


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

great info


----------



## Piromaniac (Mar 20, 2004)

You may have said but I didn't understand, when cutting the baby plants off of the runner do you cut the runner off of the main plant?? Thanks.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Piromaniac said:


> You may have said but I didn't understand, when cutting the baby plants off of the runner do you cut the runner off of the main plant?? Thanks.


 Great observation!

It is better not to cut the reproductive branch but in some cases you cannot avoid it.


----------

